# Honda AMA Superbike Classic (pics added)



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SO I won a radio contest, I got 2 passes for the entire weekend, plus paddock (pit) passes PLUS I get to hang out @ the Team Honda/Corona tent in the pit as their guest......................... :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:​


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: lucky a**!! have fun


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Sooooo.. What time will you be by to pick me up.:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you dont mind missing church be here @ 8-9am Sunday morning.  lol


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

have fun man. if you've never been before its a blast. beer, women, bikes... who needs anything else? :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah we wen tup there today for a little hwile & walked aroudn the paddock.. I even have paddock parking passes  ha!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

rock on man.

Im going to Indy again this year for the MotoGP race... makes AMA look like sissies. lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well  We went for a little while friday afternoon, they were practicing/qualifying but sunday, it RAINED all day... so we didnt even get to go... I'm relaly dissapointed. Anyway I'll load some pics shortly that we took on friday.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice Bike!!!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Nice Bike!!!!!


Where?


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Nice Bike!!!!!


For some reason of all the pics of those Bad Azz race bikes, I couldn't take my eyes off this scooter!!!!

Polaris425 you couldn't talk em' out of a couple of those Monster Kawasaki mats for Subscribing Member garages.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

nice car!!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> nice car!!!!


Where?

And for some reason I feel the need for insurance?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

That cars rims are nice and big


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... I guess I could have waited till they wernt looking and swiped a few of the kawi mats...


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

nice pics.


----------

